# Access to "Network" via Finder GO menu fails



## sgould (Dec 25, 2005)

When I try to open the Network window from the GO drop down menu in the Finder, the window flashes on the screen briefly and disappears.

If I open any Finder window and choose Network from the Sidebar, the Network window opens properly and I can choose to access the other computer in the house.  

This happens on either computer - the Quicksilver G4 and the iBook 1.42 G4.  Both running 10.4.3.  Quicksilver is wired to the AirPort Extreme >> Modem.  iBook is connected via wifi.

Any ideas why the Finder window disappears?


----------



## LouisM (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm having this same problem exactly, with a G5 and now a G4 recently added, both running Tiger 10.4.11, both hardwired to Netgear router. The G4 sees the network via the go menu, but on the G5 Go menu, the network window flashes then disappears. using the sidebar is OK. I know I'm 2 years late, but did you find a reason?


----------



## popularmac (Oct 9, 2008)

when you go to the menu under go and you select network nothing happens....
well the fix is as follows:
Go to your Hard Drive -> Users -> UserName -> Library -> Preferences -> com.apple.finder.plist
Take the com.apple.finder.plist file and place it in the trash.
Restart your computer and your problem should go away.


----------



## maclix (Dec 28, 2010)

popularmac said:


> when you go to the menu under go and you select network nothing happens....
> well the fix is as follows:
> Go to your Hard Drive -> Users -> UserName -> Library -> Preferences -> com.apple.finder.plist
> Take the com.apple.finder.plist file and place it in the trash.
> Restart your computer and your problem should go away.



Thank You so much popularmac! All day I am trying to figure out why I don't have the 'connect to server' command in my Go Menu. Impossible to test the network that I am setting with my new PC in the other house. After deleting the preference file, and relaunching the Finder (You don't have to restart the machine but You can simply relaunch the Finder through the Force to Exit command in the Apple menu), the command that was lost is back! Great!


----------

